# Mahoaning white bass



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone catching white bass yet?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess I'll answer my own thread! Yes the white bass have started. The water is up and fast but they are in there. I caught 20 and my fellow fisherman caught 4 I won't mention your name to avoid further embarrassment! Lol you'll get it , anyways they should be in there thick in the this weekend and next week good luck!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anybody do any good today heard it was shoulder to shoulder


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone catchin any below milton(spillway)? Or are they all above Berlin?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't know about Milton,but boy are they slaying them above Berlin I mean killing them!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Never fished for white bass above Berlin. What are some good areas? Might head down on sunday will they still be running strong?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a bridge on 225 right before 62 you'll see all the cars they will be lined up on both sides anywhere in that river will do. They are in there thick good luck


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A good run will go 10-14 days with the possiblilty of being longer depending on precipitation and weather! Of course, theres fish before and after....just in lower amounts!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know the reason why you can't fish there at night???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Who said ya can't? If it's in the ruls and regs and I don't have em handy, than it's probably in relation to the walleye, or at least that's my assumption?!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah its in the regs says we can't fish at night until may 1 such isn't far but I was going tonight until u found that out


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you have the regs, double check them. I believe that is for water "above" Berlin. I consider above to be the northern end between Berlin and Milton. I think you are allowed to fish "below" Berlin. Right there by the end of the highway (rt 62 or 183-whatever ya want to call it) and 225. Not trying to sound like a know it all, but I do believe you'll find out I'm right. Of course I could've misinterpreted, and that's surely possible and wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

From the regs for 2011-2012........1 Mar-1May: fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas: The Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Lake to Lake Milton.......

So Snake is right.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Evinrude 58, I thought so, but had a slight doubt. Didn't want to stick my foot in my mouth. By the way, what's the 58 stand for? Just curious as I was born in 58.....?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

58 stands for the year my motor and I both were born.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Never fished for white bass. Might give it a try though. Are there size limits or number limits on them?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, you're an old fart.  I use to own a Harley that was also ancient like that, as I too was. How's that ol Evinrude run? Probably better than the both of us, eh!  Heh, that was a great year! Fishing wise, that's the year Stren was invented......man, I don't like that line though
Exide,
No limits on either size or limits.Take em all, I sure don't want em. My old neighbor could cook em up good, but I've never been able to tolerate them when I cooked em and tried a half dozen ways to prepare em! A few: soaking in milk, soda water, different ways to fry them, etc..etc..!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

White bass are great for making fish taco's my wife and kids can vouch for that! And if anyone wants my recipe just ask!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

if you dont mind Sam i'll try that recipe! I've got a weekend trip with the wife this weekend, but maybe i'll try for them monday. whats good to catch them, stuff like jigs or rooster tails?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thesilverback said:


> There is a bridge on 225 right before 62 you'll see all the cars they will be lined up on both sides anywhere in that river will do. They are in there thick good luck


Thanks! are they real picky during the run or will they hit just about anything? Also looking on sattelite maps I noticed theres a road/trail that follows the river between 255 and Gaskill Dr. Can you fish along there? I'll try to get some tommarrow.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, you can fish along the trail. Plus, it'll take you all the way back to the new bridge. And no, not so picky this time of year. Smaller jig heads and twisters is what I always used....1 to 2" twisters, 3/16 or1/4 oz jigs. Some people use minnows/bobbers, some will tip the jig twisters with minnow or small piece of worm. Several different ways. Jigs like the one with the little blade also work well. roadrunners. Good luck!


----------



## bigman23 (Apr 26, 2011)

can you guys tell me how u make ur own post??


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I answered this on another "thread" for you. A thread is a subject. Go to the section you want, such as the North East section. Just above where all the threads start is a little rectangle that says "*New Thread*". Click on it and you'll be ready. Will watch for your thread/subject.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Well fellas the white bass have stopped biting due to this cold front.Spent 4 hours there today only two. Everyone I talked to said nothing or only I couple a day or two of warm weather and that should turn the switch back on.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tomorrow then. supposed to get up to 68 degrees!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Are the fish still in there thick just not biting? Is it even worth goin today?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah their in there they couldn't have went any where in a day if it gets warm enough they'll be biting today let us know if you go out there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, we couldn't take it any longer,,, THE RAIN!
So yesterday, with the first sign of a clear spot in the clouds, we packed up and headed for 225. About 2pm.
When we got there, there were about 6 cars parked around the bridge.
Everybody had a fish or two on their stringers, AND everybody said that WE SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE YESTERDAY!!
One guy said that Wednesday, they went home with 73!
Another said that he had 55 in his basket,,, THURSDAY!

Friday, we walked up-creek about a 1/4 mile,,, along that beautiful trail, until we found a nice spot on a bend with faster moving water.
We tossed jigs & twister tails under a bobber, so we could adjust real well for the depth, and tipped with minnies. I think that the minnows were the ticket, cause we had 3 fish with the first 5 casts. 
We only had 1 doz. minnies,,, ended up with 7 whites landed, 3 losses.
All males,,, all milking,,, 11"-13". SO where are the fat females???
I think that we had better luck on Friday than everybody else.

One guy approached us as we loaded our gear in our car.
He wanted to know if we had any fish FOR SALE!
2 Weeks Ago, HE SAID THAT HE BOUGHT 20 WALLEYES,,, FROM ONE GUY!!! Go Figure?

IT'S A REAL SHAME TO SEE ALL THE LITTER BY THE PARKING AREAS!
AND I'D JUST LOVE TO CATCH SOMEONE PAINTING THE CONCRETE WALLS & WOODEN WALKWAYS!!! I'D BE IN JAIL FOR SURE!!! !%
Such a BEAUTIFUL PLACE!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

SO WHAT'S THE VERDICT! Anyone try today? Any luck? Was headed back out tomorrow wondering if they started back up or not. 
Good luck


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Decided to fish for trout in pa instead. Might try for white bass tomarrow.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Made it back out there today! Worse than Fri,nothing. There were still guys fishing and nobody catching anything! Seen two guys practically carrying another out from the 225 bridge look like they had his leg in a homeade splint, made from boards and rope. Look like he was going to make it.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Good thing I didn't go today either. I fished the Shenango River instead and believe it or not between my brother and I we caught 39 fish. Walleye, white bass, 3 crappie, and a smallmouth. Most of them were walleye. The eyes must run later in Pennsylvania than Ohio.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Good thing I didn't go today either. I fished the Shenango River instead and believe it or not between my brother and I we caught 39 fish. Walleye, white bass, 3 crappie, and a smallmouth. Most of them were walleye. The eyes must run later in Pennsylvania than Ohio.


Yo, fishinnick,,, those walleyes, Were any of them milking?
The ones that we're catching in the Mahoning/ Beaver are still OOOZING!
If not, you just might be hitting the beginning of the after spawn feed.
Exactly what the SEASON is all about.
BUT NEXT WEEK,, ALL BETS ARE OFF!! FILL THE FREEZER!!

Just wondering,,, what were you throwing at them? Jigs and twisters,,,
or live bait/ Minnies? Is the water clearing up?
Thanks for the report and good luck!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Yo, fishinnick,,, those walleyes, Were any of them milking?
> The ones that we're catching in the Mahoning/ Beaver are still OOOZING!
> If not, you just might be hitting the beginning of the after spawn feed.
> Exactly what the SEASON is all about.
> ...


None were milking at all, white bass weren't either.

We were getting them on Gulp minnows just on a hook with some split shot and Rapala floaters. Left jigs at home cuz we were after trout, but did have some Rapalas.

The water was still a little muddy but clearing up. We fished right below the lake and they had only one gate open.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where is Berlin at? might go this weekend but have no idea where it is xD, or i might just fish at rocky river by the emerald necklace marina


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

BIG slab white bass in there are starting to show up in the mohoning at least for us. A few eyes and 2 monster white bass. I was throwing a # 8 rapala and my buddy was throwing a #8 xrap. slow reel through the fast water.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Google Berlin Lake. North Benton is on Berlin. East of Canton, North of Alliance.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Dcross, what part of the river are you fishing? I went down yesterday and waded from the 225 bridge all the way to the big oak tree/trash buildup throwing twisters and vibees and only caught 2 w bass. Nothing like last year


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone fish the river today in this rain, man you would think they would be in there thick by now. thinking about trying rockhill bridge tonight if there not biting in the river


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Doboy said:


> you just might be hitting the beginning of the after spawn feed.
> Exactly what the SEASON is all about.
> BUT NEXT WEEK,, ALL BETS ARE OFF!! FILL THE FREEZER!!


So youre saying they'll stop their after spawn feed by then? I guess this weekend is the opening day of walleye season and plenty of fish are still caught.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

May 3rd... Looking for today's report.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ralph if you go to any of the spillways they should be showing up now. We were at molton and got the two. I do'nt know too many parts of the mahoning. But this is the month and time they start showing up at all the head waters. Berlin typically has a good run in the spring for them. The faster the water the better. Throw into the turbulance and start reeling they lik'em high in the water.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

things have been slow up there the past few days for me atleast. Im pretty sure this cold and rainy weather has had a lot to do with it. Going to go up today around 2 when the temp gets warmer and try my luck!!


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone been up here in past few days? Decent? Heading back up tomorrow, just wondered how everyone has been doing.

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

They gotta be in there today going to try it out today


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

They are running really good now,my hand is cramped from them 50 or so today,if you like to eatem (yuk) getem now.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Any females yet???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I know when we were pulling the boat home yesterday from Berlin, there were probably more vehicles there, then I have ever seen. I'd say a good 16 or so, just on 225! I figured they must've turned on for sure!!


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

yes the females are in,going out the door now to get some more.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

See ya out there


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I deserve that one so I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

We pulled 7 in 2 hrs. All were males. Haven't really seen the females in there yet. Think someones "yanking yer chain". Unless there's been a change of heart, I could've sworn about a month ago the reporter wanted "their" river to themselves, or was it just the walleye.... How'd I remember that? LOL. 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

The water has dropped everyday from saturday,that was the best day,sunday only got 25 and 5 females,monday only 20 and 3 females,today i had to work to get 10 males,see the pattern,water drops so do the white bass when it rains again the run will be in full force, 
and tell me in my post ware did i say i owned the river i think that was the words someone made up for me, if you only got 7 maybe you should do more walking.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, so maybe I misinterpreted your malcontent with others' "posting runs
on Internet", it leading to "overfishing of that small river" and "damaging it more than snaggers ever could." I personally don't care what's posted here. I fish regardless and am satisfied with 0, or 100. My sincere apologies if I misunderstood. And I'm glad to see you posting catches than. 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me, people driving past and seeing 12+ cars does enough damage. Don't know which did more, this site or the sight of all the cars. Trust me, everybody who sees it, is calling 1,2 maybe 3 byddies/people, and all of them call 1, 2 or 3 people, and so forth, and it's like the wildfires in Texas!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

If if doesnt pick up soon I'm afraid it will be over.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

What's up any news anybody had any luck the past few days?


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Was up there yesterday. Water was everywhere! High as I've seen, very muddy, and movin pretty fast. Saw about 100 carp(?) up in the grass of flooded shoreline near the spillway. Buddy managed to pull one white bass. Went to greenbower bridge and the one around the corner. Nada!


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I heard he snaggers it!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Snagged it!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

where are you guys getting these numbers?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

What # would that be


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

The run is done... The weather made it a screwed up run this year. They turned on for a few days the last week of April, then stopped. Turned back on at the end of the first week in May and then stopped. Started back up a few days and then the weather got funny. I went up to the river early yesterday morning and was pretty much skunked. Way too muddy and flooded. All the spots that I fish were under water. I left and headed to Guilford for the day.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bummer.....hope this isnt the case with fremont


----------

